# اقتراح بالنسبه للزملاء المسلمين



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

*اقترح ليس ان تقوم الاداره بتغيير صلاحيات عضويات هؤلاء بل حتي ان تقوم الاداره علي الاقل بتلوين اسماء البعض من الزملاء المسلمين " المحترمين" المعروف عنهم الهدوء و الادب في الحوار بلون يميزهم عن سائر اعضاء المنتدي و  حتي عن اخوانهم المسلمين ممن لا يتحلون بالادب الحوارى و ذلك اسوة بالحال  مع الاعضاء المباركين من الجانب المسيحي ..و الغرض من ذلك هو ان يكون لون اسمائهم مميز لهم فتكون تلك علامه للجميع هنا حتي " لا يخشن لهم احد القول" في اي حوار او يتعرضوا لمعامله سيئة من قبل بعض الاخوه المشاغبين هنا ( مثلي مثلا) و حتي يكون ذلك حافزا لهم علي الاستمرار بنفس الخلق في المنتدي عندما يلاحظون تقدير المنتدي لهم و تمييزهم عن غيرهم.. لاني بصراحه لاحظت تعرض البعض من هؤلاء لاساءات لا مبرر لها من قبل بعض اخوتنا هنا و ساءني ذلك جدا حيث ليس من المفروض ان يعامل المسيحي ضيفه ( خاصة الضيف المحترم)بطريقة غير لائقه هكذا لا تليق بالمسيحي و لا بالمسيحية.​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

*ارجو متزعلش مني لانك اخ ليا
المفروض نعامل الكل بنفس الاسلوب المحترم لانه سلوك مسيحي سواء مسيحي او مسلم مؤدب او غير مؤدب لا نفرق بين احد
متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 
لوقا الأصحاح 6 العدد 32 وَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُحِبُّونَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ
ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك*


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *ارجو متزعلش مني لانك اخ ليا
> المفروض نعامل الكل بنفس الاسلوب المحترم لانه سلوك مسيحي سواء مسيحي او مسلم مؤدب او غير مؤدب لا نفرق بين احد
> متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟
> لوقا الأصحاح 6 العدد 32 وَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُحِبُّونَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ
> ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك*




*وانا رأيي نفس كلامك اخويا ماجد

ولان المحبة لا تسقط ابداً
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *ارجو متزعلش مني لانك اخ ليا
> المفروض نعامل الكل بنفس الاسلوب المحترم لانه سلوك مسيحي سواء مسيحي او مسلم مؤدب او غير مؤدب لا نفرق بين احد
> متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟
> لوقا الأصحاح 6 العدد 32 وَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُحِبُّونَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ
> ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك*


*حضرتك فهمت غلط
انا كنت باهزر لما قلت عن نفسي اني من الاعضاء المشاغبين لاني ابعد ما يكون عن هذا السلوك و ان ظن البعض غير ذلك
لكني فضلت اذكر نفسي اولا في الخطاء حتي لا يظن احد اني احاول الظهور بمظهر احسن منه ..
اما عن وصايا الكتاب اللي حضرتك وضعتها فانا حافظها زي اسمي و باعمل بها و انا مش طفل صغير علشان انتظر نصح او تاديب او تقويم من احد او اسمح لنفسي بالخطاء الموجب للتاديب من اي احد ( عمرى يتعدي الخمسين).
ارجو عدم النظر للامور بسطحيه تجرح .
​*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *وانا رأيي نفس كلامك اخويا ماجد
> 
> ولان المحبة لا تسقط ابداً
> *​



*
و نفس الرد لحضرتك لانك بتبني فكرك علي فكر غيرك
حضرتك فهمت غلط
انا كنت باهزر لما قلت عن نفسي اني من الاعضاء المشاغبين لاني ابعد ما يكون عن هذا السلوك و ان ظن البعض غير ذلك
لكني فضلت اذكر نفسي اولا في الخطاء حتي لا يظن احد اني احاول الظهور بمظهر احسن منه ..
اما عن وصايا الكتاب اللي حضرتك وضعتها فانا حافظها زي اسمي و باعمل بها و انا مش طفل صغير علشان انتظر نصح او تاديب او تقويم من احد او اسمح لنفسي بالخطاء الموجب للتاديب من اي احد( عمرى يتعدي الخمسين ).
ارجو عدم النظر للامور بسطحيه تجرح .
​*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

*و الان تحول الاقتراح الي " محاكمه" من قبل الاخوه الاحباء هنا لصاحب الاقتراح المجرم تاديبا له علي انه تجراء و تطاول و تقدم باقتراح من اجل صالح المنتدي  بدلا من توفير هذا الجهد الكبير المبذول في تلك المحاكمه لفحص جدوى الاقتراح نفسه بمحبة الاخوه.
عموما ..
و اخير اتقدم بخالص اسفي و اعتذاري لجميع الاخوة الاحباء القضاة و الجلادين هنا ان كنت قد اجرمت او تخطيت حدودي او ازعجتهم  عندما فكرت ان اقدم اقتراح من اجل صالح المنتدي و صالح نفوس نسعي جميعا جاهدين لتخليصها من براثن ابليس
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 مايو 2010)

استاذ  esambraveheart

اعتقد حضرتك اخدت ردود الاساتذه Coptic Adel  و  M1ged

انها ردود موجه ليك انت شخصيه واعتقد ان حضرتك اخطأت فى ده لانهم اكيد ميقصدوش حضرتك ولكن يقصدو المعامله العامه مع الغير سواء كان محترم او غير محترم

حضرتك معروف بأدبك اتمنى متخدش الكلام انو موجه ليك لانى متأكد انهم* ميقصدوش كده*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

*


+ cupid + قال:



			استاذ  esambraveheart

اعتقد حضرتك اخدت ردود الاساتذه coptic adel  و  m1ged

انها ردود موجه ليك انت شخصيه واعتقد ان حضرتك اخطأت فى ده لانهم اكيد ميقصدوش حضرتك ولكن يقصدو المعامله العامه مع الغير سواء كان محترم او غير محترم

حضرتك معروف بأدبك اتمنى متخدش الكلام انو موجه ليك لانى متأكد انهم ميقصدوش كده

أنقر للتوسيع...

اخي
الكلام تحول من التعميم الي التخصيص و واضح اني شخصيا المقصود بالتوبيخ و التانيب ممن ظن نفسه افضل مني فراح يؤنبني و يعطيني محاضره في الخلق المسيحي علي الملاء و ترك الاقتراح نفسه ..انظر 



m1ged قال:



			ارجو متزعلش مني لانك اخ ليا

أنقر للتوسيع...

و معني هذا ان التوبيخ التالي و المحاضرة التاليه لهذا الكلام هي موجهه لي شخصيا بصفتي هذا العضو المشاغب الذي يقوم اخوه الاكثر منه ادبا و خلقا بتهذيب اخلاقه 
هل هذا التثبيط و النقد الغير متحفظ و السلبيه و المعارضه الهدامه هو كل ما يستطيعه البعض هنا عندما يقدم احد الاعضاء اي اقتراح فيعاملونه و كانه قليل الادب و اخطاء بتقديم الاقتراح و يتطوع الجميع لشد اذنه و تانيبه و معارضة اقتراحه ليس لشئ سوى حب المعارضه و انتقاد افكار الغير ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

*انا فعلا مقصدتش اني اوجة لك اي نقد انا قلت متزعلش مني في اول سطر لاني مختلف معك في الراي فقط بتاع تميز الاعضاء المسلمين عن بعض او حتي عن المسيحيين كلنا اخوة في المنتدي حتي لو كان هدف بعض منهم هو الهدم
لكن انا عمري مفكرت اني ادين اي حد او احاكمة علي افكارة كلنا هنا هدفنا اننا نساعد بعض و نوصل الفكر المسيحي السليم لكل الناس
انا اسف لو كلامي اتفهم غلط متزعلش مني*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *انا فعلا مقصدتش اني اوجة لك اي نقد انا قلت متزعلش مني في اول سطر لاني مختلف معك في الراي فقط بتاع تميز الاعضاء المسلمين عن بعض او حتي عن المسيحيين كلنا اخوة في المنتدي حتي لو كان هدف بعض منهم هو الهدم
> لكن انا عمري مفكرت اني ادين اي حد او احاكمة علي افكارة كلنا هنا هدفنا اننا نساعد بعض و نوصل الفكر المسيحي السليم لكل الناس
> انا اسف لو كلامي اتفهم غلط متزعلش مني*


*
حسنا اخي
ما الضرر العائد علي المنتدي من تمييز اعضائه المسلمين المتميزين حتي بمجرد لون (و ليس صلاحيات جديده ) اسوة بالاعضاء المباركين المسيحيين و الذي تراه انت و استدعي معارضتك هكذا ؟؟؟
الا ترى ان هؤلاء يحتاجون الاهتمام و التركيز و التمييز منا لانهم قد يكونوا مرشحين لقبول المسيح و قد يكونوا في طريقهم فعلا للايمان به و بالمعامله المنفره من البعض هنا قد نخسر هذه النفوس  اذا لم نجعل علامة تميز هؤلاء امام الجميع عن المسلمين المشاغبين المتحجرى العقول حتي لا ينفرهم البعض هنا بسلوك فظ  في حوار ما  فيتسبب في ابتعادهم من جديد و اطالة غربتهم في احضان ابليس ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

*من وجة نظري اننا لو عاملنا كل الاعضاء بنفس المعاملة الحسنة سؤاء ان كان عضو مسلم مشاغب او عضو مسلم محترم ده هيعطي فكرة سليمة عن مفهوم المحبة
وده اللي انا قصدتة في الرد الاول بالايات انه واجب علي كل عضو مسيحي في المنتدي ان يعامل كل الناس بنفس المعاملة و ان يراعي كلام ربنا كما في الكتاب المقدس
اما موضوع ان العضو المسلم قد يقتنع او يرفض المسيحية فاكيد المعاملة مع الكل بلا تفرقة هتقرب له الفكرة عن المحبة*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *من وجة نظري اننا لو عاملنا كل الاعضاء بنفس المعاملة الحسنة سؤاء ان كان عضو مسلم مشاغب او عضو مسلم محترم ده هيعطي فكرة سليمة عن مفهوم المحبة
> وده اللي انا قصدتة في الرد الاول بالايات انه واجب علي كل عضو مسيحي في المنتدي ان يعامل كل الناس بنفس المعاملة و ان يراعي كلام ربنا كما في الكتاب المقدس
> اما موضوع ان العضو المسلم قد يقتنع او يرفض المسيحية فاكيد المعاملة مع الكل بلا تفرقة هتقرب له الفكرة عن المحبة*



*اخي الفاضل
ما تقوله انت هو  الواجب فعلا و المقرر علينا جميعا كمسيحيين و لكن البعض قد جعلوا منه بتجاهلهم و كبرهم و عنادهم و ضعف نفوسهم مجرد " نظريه" تتكلم بها افواههم بدون تطبيق او حتي الشجاعة و الرغبة في التطبيق و عذرا في التعبير ..لكن تعالي ننظر للتطبيق لنجد شيئا مختلفا تماما .
فكلنا كمسحيين نعلم بكل كلمه قلتها حضرتك لكن عندما ياتي الامر للالتزام تجد هذا الالتزام قليل و تجد اكثر الاعضاء المتطاولين من المسيحيين و يستدعي الامر احيانا تنبيههم و تو جيههم بل و احيانا انذارهم و فصلهم بسبب التطاول المتكرر و التجاهل لكل وصيه كتابيه و كل قانون في المنتدي.
و لان سلوك اكثر من 60000 عضو من الصعب مراقبته عن كثب و لان الاسلوب الجارح المنفر قد ينفر الكثيرين من المسيحيه بسبب تجاهل المسيحي للوصية الكتابيه و عدم معاملة المسلم كخصم حوارى  من منطلق المحبة  و الرغبة في خلاصه و ليس من منطلق العداء الطفولي لشخصه كمسلم و الانتقام بالتجريح الغير مدلل من عقيدته ..فلهذا قدمت هذا الاقتراح لان الكتاب يقول ايضا :
" رابح النفوس ..حكيم"​*


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2010)

الأعضاء المسلمين المؤدبين المشاركين باستمرار سيكون من نصيبهم اخذ العضوية النشيطة باللون المميز.
اما تلوين البقية الغير مؤدبة فهو عمل شاق سيعتبر عبئ اضافي لا اعتقد اننا نستطيع حمله حالياً.
لكن للتميز بصورة عامة، فهناك فكرة اضافة حقل الديانة لبيانات العضوية ليكون واضح من هو مسلم و من هو مسيحي.


----------



## The one message (23 مايو 2010)

esambraveheart كلامك عين العقل
واذا بدل على شي فهو بدل على اخلاق عالية وحسن تقدير واحترام
انا بحييك صراحة على هذا الاقتراح...لانه كل كلمة كتبتها كانت صحيحة
خصوصا معاملة الكل بنفس الاسلوب...وهذا ما بصير
طبعا المقصد من الاسلوب هو القساوة او الكلام الحاد متل ما تفضلت انت وشرحت
وانا موافقك على اقتراحك وكلامك...
تحياتي..​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 مايو 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأعضاء المسلمين المؤدبين المشاركين باستمرار سيكون من نصيبهم اخذ العضوية النشيطة باللون المميز.
> اما تلوين البقية الغير مؤدبة فهو عمل شاق سيعتبر عبئ اضافي لا اعتقد اننا نستطيع حمله حالياً.
> لكن للتميز بصورة عامة، فهناك فكرة اضافة حقل الديانة لبيانات العضوية ليكون واضح من هو مسلم و من هو مسيحي.


شكرا اخي علي ردك و اهتمامك
لكن انا لا اقصد  "تلوين الكل.. او البقية الغير مؤدبة "..و لكن اقصد تلوين الاعضاء المسلمين "المؤدبين و المحترمين منهم فقط" بلون يختلف حتي عن لون الاعضاء النشطين مثل اللون الزهرى مثلا باعتبارهم " ضيوف شرفيين" او اللون الارجواني لتمييزهم تماما .
و اما عن عملية الحصر لهؤلاء الاعضاء فيمكن ان تكون بانشاء موضوع في المنتدي العام لترشيح هؤلاء بالاسم من قبل اعضاء المنتدي المسيحيين اولا ثم المسلمين المحترمين الموثوق في حيدتهم ثانية او حتي من قبل المشرفين فقط او المباركين..و يكون عنوان الموضوع "رشح اي عضو مسلم تراه مستحقا للتميز ".


----------



## esambraveheart (23 مايو 2010)

the one message قال:


> esambraveheart كلامك عين العقل
> واذا بدل على شي فهو بدل على اخلاق عالية وحسن تقدير واحترام
> انا بحييك صراحة على هذا الاقتراح...لانه كل كلمة كتبتها كانت صحيحة
> خصوصا معاملة الكل بنفس الاسلوب...وهذا ما بصير
> ...



*الضيف عموما اخي الفاضل واجب احترامه في كل الاحوال ..و لكن الضيف المحترم يكون له مكانة خاصة عند اهل البيت و هذا ما نود اظهاره هنا لزملائنا المحترمين من الزملاء المسلمين  حتي ان الضيف الغير محترم نفسه سيخجل من نفسه يوما و يطلب ان يحترمه اهل البيت كاخيه ..و بهذا نامل ان ياتي اليوم الذي فيه يصير كل الاعضاء محترمين و يسود جو التعامل الودي و الاحترام المتبادل بين جميع الاعضاء  لنفسح المجال فعلا للحوار الجاد الناضج و الهادف و الخالي من التجريح و الضغينه و العداء الطفولي الذي يظهره بعض السطحيين من المسيحيين و المسلمين علي حد سواء ..فلا يكون في حواراتنا " غالب يتباهي بالنصر بطريقة تغيظ و مغلوب يتحرج من الهزيمة فيجادل و يسب"...
بل فقط "طرف مقنع ..و طرف مقتنع "..و في النهاية زملاء بيننا الود و التحية و الاحترام .​​*


----------



## The one message (23 مايو 2010)

لا تعليق!...ما فيي ازيد على كلامك الرائع​


----------



## khalid (29 مايو 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الضيف عموما اخي الفاضل واجب احترامه في كل الاحوال ..و لكن الضيف المحترم يكون له مكانة خاصة عند اهل البيت و هذا ما نود اظهاره هنا لزملائنا المحترمين من الزملاء المسلمين  حتي ان الضيف الغير محترم نفسه سيخجل من نفسه يوما و يطلب ان يحترمه اهل البيت كاخيه ..و بهذا نامل ان ياتي اليوم الذي فيه يصير كل الاعضاء محترمين و يسود جو التعامل الودي و الاحترام المتبادل بين جميع الاعضاء  لنفسح المجال فعلا للحوار الجاد الناضج و الهادف و الخالي من التجريح و الضغينه و العداء الطفولي الذي يظهره بعض السطحيين من المسيحيين و المسلمين علي حد سواء ..فلا يكون في حواراتنا " غالب يتباهي بالنصر بطريقة تغيظ و مغلوب يتحرج من الهزيمة فيجادل و يسب"...
> بل فقط "طرف مقنع ..و طرف مقتنع "..و في النهاية زملاء بيننا الود و التحية و الاحترام .​​*



*كلام صائب *

:010104~171:


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (29 مايو 2010)

انا مع الاستاذ عصام بذلك 
 فهناك بعض الاعضاء المسلمين يستحقون بعض التكريم مننا وذلك يشجعهم على البقاء 
سلام


----------



## ريما 14 (30 مايو 2010)

اسمحولي اخوتي الاعزاء 


يمكن  مو  من  حقي  ان ابدي راي هون

لكن بتوقع ان تستقبلوا ردي بكل رحابة صدر

يا ريت يا اخوتي و اعضاء الادارة الكريمة 

انها تضمن للعضو الزميل اقل حقوقه

وهي عدم الفصل او المخالفات او الانذارات

اذا كان يا اخوتي الاعزاء العضو ملتزم 

بكل قوانين المنتدى و برد بكل ادب واحترام

و لا يوجد منه اي نوع تعدي لا سمح الله

ونشيط وبشارك باستمرار بكل محبة واحترام

على الاقل ارجو حمايته من المخالفات

التي دون اي مبرر في حقه .

حتى لو اختلفت الاديان .


شكرا لكم اخوتي الاعزاء 

ارجو ان تتقبلوا المشاركة بكل رحابة صدر


----------



## Alcrusader (30 مايو 2010)

*أنا أوافق على ما قلته اهل المودة
هناك بعد الإخوة  والاخوت من المسلمين يستحقون كل تقدير على أخلاقهم وعلى ارائهم وعلى احترمهم والتزامهم بالقوانين والأخلاق حتى في أصعب الأوقات.
على عكس البعض الأخر، الذي تجده يدخل ويبدأ بالشتم وسب، والإدعاءات الكاذبة بدون دلائل، وفرض رأيه على الأخر ... هذا الأمر يدفع بعض الإخوة المسيحين إلى التصرف أحياناً بقساوة مع الإخوة المسلمين  أحياناً (وأنا منهم)  بدون تفكير مسبق.

فأنا لأن اعتذر إلى الإخوة المسلمين والمسيحين في حال صدر عني أي موقف حاد وقاسي ضدكم  أو تهجم فهو قد صدر عني بحالة إنفعال، وعدم ضابط للنفس، وأحياناً جراء بعض الإخوة المسلمين الشاذين عن القواعد. 

أما بمخص حذف العضوية، فأنا لا أوافق أختي العزيزة اهل المودة، لأنه بعض الناس لا تستحق أن يناقش معها. وهذا النوع من الناس من الأفضل أن يذهب إلى منتديات أخرى تلائم توجهاتهم، أو أن يتعلموا القوانين ويفيدوا ويستفيدوا.

*** أنا نفسي أخدت مخالفة على مداخلتي وأنا عرف أني استحقها :hlp: لأني خرقت القوانين أكثر من مرة.  
*


----------



## ريما 14 (30 مايو 2010)

على العموم شكرا لك اخي العزيز Alcrusader .

تحياتي اخي العزيز


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> اسمحولي اخوتي الاعزاء
> 
> 
> يمكن مو من حقي ان ابدي راي هون
> ...


 
اليوم بس شفت مشاركتك اختي العزيزة *أهل المودة*
بحب أكد لك أن اختلاف الأديان ليس له علاقة بالمخالفات ولا حتى بالطرد
المنتدى يعامل الجميع بالتساوي
فهناك أعضاء مسيحيين طردوا أيضا
والإنسان المحترم *مثلك يعني *هو اللي يخلي الناس تحترمه.


----------



## esambraveheart (2 يونيو 2010)

*اختنا اهل الموده من الاعضاء المحترمين و المؤدبين الذين يستحقون منا كل تقدير و احترام و الغالبية هنا تشهد لها بذلك .
شكرا لجميع الاخوه و الزملاء الاعزاء علي المشاركه في الموضوع و التفاعل .​*


----------

